# Not getting the ball up there :(



## golfisfun05 (Jul 17, 2006)

Well i just started and i have a problem. When i drive it's more like a line drive. Occasionally i'll smack one good, but most a just line drives. The same goes for irons, and woods. Most times when i use woods or irons they just shoot acroos the ground for a fair distnace (with the occasionally lucky shot).

What am i doing wrong?


----------



## MarylandGolfer (Apr 30, 2006)

*Lessons*

I recommend taking some lessons from a Pro or Assistant Pro somewhere. It's hard to give advice on a message board. A Pro can look at your equipment, grip, stance, alignment, and finally your swing. Invest the couple of bucks and enjoy the game more.


----------



## K.. (Jul 17, 2006)

I agree with the post above but maybe as a quick fix remember to keep your head down and steady throughout the swing. Many beginners seem to have the problem of lifting there head to soon or falling back as the clubhead is approaching the ball.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

go to a driving range and set up a ball place the club in ur stance where you hit the ball. then take a step back not hitting the ball take a swing and see where the club strikes the ground if ur hitting behind the ball move it up in ur stance if you hitting the top of the ball put it back in your stance.


----------



## Aaron (Jul 17, 2006)

golfermatt91 said:


> go to a driving range and set up a ball place the club in ur stance where you hit the ball. then take a step back not hitting the ball take a swing and see where the club strikes the ground if ur hitting behind the ball move it up in ur stance if you hitting the top of the ball put it back in your stance.


This all depends on the club that your hitting at the time, and whether you picking the club up or draging it away. He may be takink divots at the back of the stance but this does not mean that, that is where the ball should be. It would be more beneficial to see a golf pro and get a lesson as like the first two posts said they are there and able to correct the problem at hand not summise what may be wrong on paper. Sorry if you feel Im having a go at you matt, I just think that with a begginer they should really get a lesson before they learn all our bad habbits.


----------

